
Congress wants to protect you from biased algorithms - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613310/congress-wants-to-protect-you-from-biased-algorithms-deepfakes-and-other-bad-ai/
======
kobiguru
“An ignorant man, who is not fool enough to meddle with his clock, is however
sufficiently confident to think he can safely take to pieces, and put together
at his pleasure, a moral machine of another guise, importance and complexity,
composed of far other wheels, and springs, and balances, and counteracting and
co-operating powers. Men little think how immorally they act in rashly
meddling with what they do not understand. Their delusive good intention is no
sort of excuse for their presumption. They who truly mean well must be fearful
of acting ill.”

\-- Edmund Burke, Reflections on the Revolution in France

